# Info par produktiem >  Metinamais aparats АДЗ-101 У2, 1973 gada razots

## edgars-9

Mekleju sii metinama АДЗ-101 У2, shemu un informaciju par to. interese tiesi transformatora uzbuve tinumu skaits. Problema ir isais primara tinuma. Taisos partit.

----------


## Isegrim

Meklē tak krievu lapās. Lai pārtītu, tāpat nāksies nojaukt nosvilušo. Saskaiti vijumus kārtā un pareizini ar kārtu skaitu. Kļūda par pussimtu vijumu uz vienu/otru pusi neko manāmi neietekmēs.

----------

